# Losing distance with irons.



## jjames (Feb 15, 2011)

Just a query on irons really. Been hitting driver and 3 wood really well and prob average 270-280 with driver in hand with the occasional 300 thrown in. However I feel with my irons I dont get anywhere near the distance I should be getting. I tend to hit a high shape anyway which probably kills some distance and have a relatively high swing speed. I have had wilson di7's for the last seven years or so. Is it time for a change, if so what can I look out for with regards gaining a bit more distance and a lower more controlled flight? Thanks in advance.


----------



## hovis (Feb 15, 2011)

i had the same thing.  way too much hight with my irons.  this was unusual for me.  went to my pro and it turned out that i'd stopped coming through the ball with my hips.  he said its very common.  it doesn't happen with the driver so much because there's more momentum in the swing that encourages the hips to come through (so i've been told)

give it a try


----------



## Up_Point_1 (Feb 15, 2011)

Been hitting driver and 3 wood really well and prob average 270-280 with driver in hand with the occasional 300 thrown in.
		
Click to expand...

Really? I don't see you on this list   

http://www.europeantour.com/europeantour/stats/genworthfs/season=2010/categoryid=2/index.html


----------



## USER1999 (Feb 15, 2011)

You already have a set of mentally strong lofted irons. If you hit these too high, you are lost.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 15, 2011)

probably worth a visit to someone who knows what theyre taljung about. i would say if you have a high swing speed the shaft in your irons maybe to soft a stiffer flex may help. but surely if you hit it 300 yards straight why do you need them? is not jyst driver wedge, driver wedge? lol


----------



## Alex1975 (Feb 15, 2011)

probably worth a visit to someone who knows what theyre taljung about. i would say if you have a high swing speed the shaft in your irons maybe to soft a stiffer flex may help. but surely if you hit it 300 yards straight why do you need them? is not jyst driver wedge, driver wedge? lol
		
Click to expand...


Bubba style!


Really though, its may be something your doing or it may be a high launch shaft.


----------



## jjames (Feb 15, 2011)

Yeh it definitely helps with the distance I can generate. Can reach par 5's with shorter irons on a good day, although when I'm wide its really wide!! I've got long arms and am pretty tall so I'm thinking it could be my set up. 
Its just frustrating with say a five iron going not much over the 150 mark at times. I hit a driver on a short par 4 at our course and come up 20/30 yards short and when I took my 4 iron I was about 120/30 yards or so out on a well struck shot.


----------



## JT77 (Feb 15, 2011)

possible generating to much spin which is causing the ball to go high drop. the ball flight is not penertrating which could be set up or shaft. just my opinion.


----------



## Swinger (Feb 15, 2011)

Sounds like a problem in the shafts to me. 

If you get it out there with the driver and feel that your doing pretty much the same with the irons then the shafts are probably working against you. 

Unless your playing off the ladies tees and measuring your drives from the whites I'd get a iron fitting.


----------



## sawtooth (Feb 15, 2011)

Test some different shafts. If you hit high shots stiffer shafts might help.


----------



## JustOne (Feb 16, 2011)

Without looking I'm  gonna take a guess that it's your posture.... you stand up too straight 

The club is going more 'up and down' than AROUND.


----------



## lee_leggett (Feb 16, 2011)

I use titleist 690mb blades and find i hit my 8 iron around 165yrd carry.  This time of year i will use a 7 iron for this distance, but could be more or less depending on the weather. 3 iron is around 220yrds, I hit a low flat draw, with plenty of roll.

Get yourself a lesson with a good local pro he will help get you sorted and make sure that quick swing speed is put to good use..


----------

